# Service dog slammed to ground by uber driver



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Uber driver facing charges of slamming woman's service dog into the ground, refusing ride | abc7ny.com

This driver did not want to transport the woman and her service dog. He broke the dog's hip, slamming the dog to the ground.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I hope they have video. Service dogs don't attack people. He's lying.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

No, he says the lady attacked him with racial slurs and punched him in the face several times. And refused to show documentation that the dog was a service dog. I think he is totally lying. Why attack the dog if the lady is punching you in the face. And if the lady punched him in the face after slamming her dog hard enough to break its hip, more power to her. But I doubt it. I think he is just trying to avoid being convicted.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

What a freaking scum ball! Why is it no one is ever around to give scum like that the beatdown they so richly deserve!!


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Chip18 said:


> What a freaking scum ball! Why is it no one is ever around to give scum like that the beatdown they so richly deserve!!


Because the clown would never pull that sh!t with a 6', 200lb guy in front of him.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

yuriy said:


> Because the clown would never pull that sh!t with a 6', 200lb guy in front of him.


Yeah there is that. Hope he gets a jury trial with members from the AKC and rescue workers in the jury pool!

Not saying "I" would be biased or anything ... I'm a cat person ................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... also.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Some of this may be driven by religious beliefs or cultural beliefs. Some groups out there view dogs as 'filthy' or 'unclean'. My ex MIL never allowed animals in her house in her case it was cultural not religious.

Some people just don't like dogs. But then they should not be in a profession which may have them come into contact with dogs or animals. I can see Uber being used to transport animals (dogs/cats/birds) to and from vet offices from time to time. Uber needs to be super clear to their drivers, if you don't tolerate animals for any reason (be it allergies or religion) then you can't be an Uber driver. Though I do see potential law suits arising from the conflict of rights there.

Having said that....

Glad he's going to face justice for this cruelty.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Agreed. Wasn't really sure what his potential religious beliefs had to do with his treatment of the dog. My SO is an engineer and plenty of our friends are/were muslim and they don't have any issues with dogs, some even have dogs.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

This guy is going to get in big trouble.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dotbat215 said:


> Agreed. Wasn't really sure what his potential religious beliefs had to do with his treatment of the dog. My SO is an engineer and plenty of our friends are/were muslim and they don't have any issues with dogs, some even have dogs.



:thumbup:


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Some of this may be driven by religious beliefs or cultural beliefs. Some groups out there view dogs as 'filthy' or 'unclean'. My ex MIL never allowed animals in her house in her case it was cultural not religious.
> 
> Some people just don't like dogs. But then they should not be in a profession which may have them come into contact with dogs or animals. I can see Uber being used to transport animals (dogs/cats/birds) to and from vet offices from time to time. Uber needs to be super clear to their drivers, if you don't tolerate animals for any reason (be it allergies or religion) then you can't be an Uber driver. Though I do see potential law suits arising from the conflict of rights there.
> 
> ...


All very good points! And all the more reasons "that" guy should not have been a driver for "Uber" so she should go after them for hiring that "tool!"

As for "that" employee:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Piece of crap driver . Needs to lose his CDL as well as do prison time. Sevice dogs are hard to come by. What a jerk.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I don't think you need a CDL to drive for uber. It is kind of an internet tool connecting people who need rides up with people willing to drive. 

Religion often drives culture. And if we all want to run around with our heads in the sand, not willing to call a spade a spade because someone might get offended, then whatever. Dude's a Muslim. Muslims in general are not thrilled with dogs. Sharia law does not allow dogs be owned or walked in some areas. Check it out in England. 

In this case the fellow seriously injured a service animal. But we can't call it what it is. 

Some Muslims own dogs.
Some Jews eat pork.
Some Christians get tattoos/horoscopes, etc.

It doesn't mean any of the above groups do not follow other cultural norms driven by their religions.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't care what your freaking culture or religion is, you put your hands on me or mine, you better be prepared to kill me.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

selzer said:


> In this case the fellow seriously injured a service animal. But we can't call it what it is.
> 
> Some Muslims own dogs.
> Some Jews eat pork.
> ...


We can't call it what it is because we have no idea what drove him to treat the dog that way. Seeing the guy's name and then extrapolating this whole backstory is silly.

What does it achieve? You yourself said that some Muslims own dogs. I know Muslims who love dogs. So what if this guy decided dogs are unclean? I've met Amish farmers with well cared for house dogs and I've seen the awful puppy mills some Amish run. At the end of the day they all made a choice and other people, who made the right choice, shouldn't be punished for another person's behavior.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

I don't think a back story matters. Nor does his religion. Freedom of religion just means that we can believe any religion we want. It in no way gives anyone the authority to physically harm anyone or their property based on their religion. The fact is that he is Muslim. And like many other Muslims he should get a double tap to his dome.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

"It in no way gives anyone the authority to physically harm anyone or their property based on their religion."

I guess it's a good thing no one here suggested that this guy should be allowed to abuse dogs with impunity.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Dotbat215 said:


> "It in no way gives anyone the authority to physically harm anyone or their property based on their religion."
> 
> I guess it's a good thing no one here suggested that this guy should be allowed to abuse dogs with impunity.


 Just the fact that it was mentioned seemed to be offering some kind of excuse as to why he would do it. My point was that it doesn't matter if his religion believed that all dogs were the antichrist it wouldn't mean anything and therefore is irrelevant. So no impunity was not mentioned but possible reasoning based on religion was.


----------

